# When is a kit wine ready to drink, how long to age and when is to long?



## sgift (Oct 25, 2014)

I know this is a big question with allot of moving parts so let me focus. I am making 4 kits, I am a newby maker and tend to jump in with both feet. They are WE Barolo Eclipse, Brunello and White Zin. Rose, and RJS Rosso Grande. You all have been great and provided allot of info. Someone suggested a quick drinker alternating with a long aging wine. So the Barolo was first, the Rosso was second, Brunello third and lastly the Rose. For each what are some suggestions for first decent bottle taste, preferred aging time to reach optimum, and with proper sulfites aging length before risking past peak. I know this is a big ask, and just hoping for hard earned wisdom on these specific kits. BTW will probably do the WE Amarone next and a special edition Washington State Riesling.


----------



## Arne (Oct 27, 2014)

I have never done a kit, but from what I have read on here, the kit makers try and get you to get them done rather quickly. I believe they sell more kits that way. Anyway, if I was making one, I would leave it in the carboy to age. I can easily taste it there to see how it is coming along. If you have them in the bottles, my way would be to open one after a month or two, then try one at six months, now one after nine months or a year. Keep some notes on them and you will have some kind of an idea how long they take. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 27, 2014)

Your Rose will be the best early early drinker. Your reds are some big boys and will be good by 6 months, but should probably be given 12-18 months. Get that Riesling going, as it will be good early as well. I'm not saying you can't drink the reds at 6 months, but if you have any around at 18-24 months, you'll notice a significant difference. So try to minimize consumption on them early on. What I did early on (and still do to a large degree) is put 6 bottles on the rack immediately at bottling (do more now, let them go longer before bottling) - which used to be at 4-6 months, but is now at 9+ months. If you got 30 bottles from the batch, you still have two cases left. Those I box up and try to forget about. Give them a month or so after bottling, then try a bottle each month. After those 6 are gone, put a case out for general consumption, but try to make that case last you a year (yes, it is not easy). At that point, you'll still have a case of that wine left and it'll be at least 18 months old. In the meantime, make white wines. They are quite good at 6 months, but will also reward you with a year or so of aging.


----------



## richmke (Oct 27, 2014)

Arne said:


> I have never done a kit, but from what I have read on here, the kit makers try and get you to get them done rather quickly. I believe they sell more kits that way.



I don't know if that necessarily follows. IMHO, cheap kits are like "starter" kits. Gets you hooked, and then you want to go for the better ones.

I have 7 carboys full of wine. I guarantee you that if I only made kits as I drink them, I would not have purchased those 7 kits.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 27, 2014)

Jim Boatboy's plan is a good one. It takes a bit of dicipline (that I don't have). I always bulk age at least 6 months in carboy prior to bottling, this helps a lot. That way after you bottle if you hold off 6 months your wine is a year old. That's a good time to start tasting. By a year in the bottle it's now 18 months old and for most kit red wines nearing peak.

As to your OQ when is too long, I have heard 5 years was about max for kits. IMHO I have not had a kit wine improve beyond year two but have held delicious for another year. I don't think I have tasted one of my wines that was much over three years in bottle (42 months counting the 6 months bulk time). 

What I have found that is much more helpful to kit reds than aging time is time in a small barrel. Three months in a barrel knocks out the possible kit taste, improves mouthfeel and noticeably improves the finished product. You stated in your OP that you "jump in with both feet" . It's a bit of a leap but one you should consider. Finally, I'd recommend the Cellar Craft Showcase Amarone over all other brands. I have done the Wine Expert International with skins and the Mosti Meglioli, the CC Showcase wins hands down.


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Oct 27, 2014)

sgift said:


> I know this is a big question with allot of moving parts so let me focus. I am making 4 kits, I am a newby maker and tend to jump in with both feet. They are WE Barolo Eclipse, Brunello and White Zin. Rose, and RJS Rosso Grande. You all have been great and provided allot of info. Someone suggested a quick drinker alternating with a long aging wine. So the Barolo was first, the Rosso was second, Brunello third and lastly the Rose. For each what are some suggestions for first decent bottle taste, preferred aging time to reach optimum, and with proper sulfites aging length before risking past peak. I know this is a big ask, and just hoping for hard earned wisdom on these specific kits. BTW will probably do the WE Amarone next and a special edition Washington State Riesling.



For me, there seems to be a loose correlation with the quantity of tannins (skins, oak cubes, etc.) and how long the kit needs to be aged. I have not made the Brunello, but the Barolo has a large grape pack and 90g of oak cubes. I would expect it to take at least 9 months to be drinkable and much better at 15-18 months. On the other hand, if the RJS Rosso Grande is the Cellar Classic 16L kit I don't believe it has a grape pack or any oak cubes. It will be a comparatively early drinker and needs at least 4-6 months. 

Are you aging/storing in a temperature controlled environment? Mine are at room temperature (71 degrees) and probably age a bit faster than ones stored in a cellar environment, or even a basement.


----------



## Buehler91 (Oct 27, 2014)

My WE Eclipse Stags Leap merlot is just now tasting good at 10 months!
Up until now I was thinking it was a total waste of time and money.
I'll probably bottle by new years.
Thanks to this board I held off bottling...and drinking it . 
I'm glad I listened.


----------



## Bobsarah01 (Jul 5, 2017)

I know this is an old feed. But the Amarone kit Is my favorite. A very strong wine, jealous you have some and I don't. I once tossed a remainder of a glass into a fire and it blew up like gasoline.


----------

